# shell zsh et coloré



## olarcheveque (4 Février 2005)

Bonjour je viens d'acquérir un ibook et issu du monde linux je peux pas m'empêcher d'avoir un terminal 
J'ai configuré par défaut le zsh, j'ai importé les fichiers de alexis pour la coloration dans /etc. Mais bon rien...
Ma question est-ce que c'est possible ?
Est-ce que ça vient du terminal du base ?


----------



## kabutop (4 Février 2005)

Hello,
J'ai réussi à avoir le prompt coloré mais pas les répertoires/exécutables/fichiers/tar & co (pas de dircolors).

Sinon tu as iTerm (http://iterm.sourceforge.net/) qui est un terminal un peu plus fonctionnel que celui par défaut.

A+


----------



## olarcheveque (4 Février 2005)

Merci, ça m'apporte déjà un élément de réponse si tu me dis que tu obtiens un prompt coloré...
Je vais essayé d'autres informations à ce sujet.




			
				kabutop a dit:
			
		

> Hello,
> J'ai réussi à avoir le prompt coloré mais pas les répertoires/exécutables/fichiers/tar & co (pas de dircolors).
> 
> Sinon tu as iTerm (http://iterm.sourceforge.net/) qui est un terminal un peu plus fonctionnel que celui par défaut.
> ...


----------



## FjRond (30 Juin 2005)

Bonjour, je poursuis la discussion.
Je viens en effet d'installer _iTerm_, mais il y a quelques bizarreries:
-> tout d'abord, impossible de définir les préférences: lorsque je referme la fenêtre des préférences, rien n'est changé, et même chose après avoir quitté et relancé iTerm. Je suis forcé d'utiliser les réglages par défaut;
-> d'autre part, lorsque j'ouvre _emacs_ dans _iTerm_, le pavé numérique n'est plus reconnu;
-> enfin, impossible de trouver comment faire que la fenêtre ne se ferme pas lorsque je quitte le shell par un « logout ».

J'avais essayé cette application sous Panther, et tout cela fonctionnait. Est-ce une incompatibilité avec Tiger?
Une précision: mon shell par défaut est zsh.


----------



## bertrand.serullaz (1 Juillet 2005)

marrant j'ai un peu la même config que toi et pas de pb...
2 idées au cas ou tu l'ai pas déjà eue.
Panther vs Tiger tu es en quoi ? moi je suis en 10.3.9
Le pb des droits peut être si t'a pas installer iTerm dans un bon endroit


----------



## FjRond (2 Juillet 2005)

bertrand.serullaz a dit:
			
		

> marrant j'ai un peu la même config que toi et pas de pb...
> 2 idées au cas ou tu l'ai pas déjà eue.
> Panther vs Tiger tu es en quoi ? moi je suis en 10.3.9
> Le pb des droits peut être si t'a pas installer iTerm dans un bon endroit


Je suis actuellement sous 10.4.1. Pour les droits, mon iTerm est installé dans /Applications. J'ai fait l'essai de le déplacer vers /Applications/Utilities/, sans changement.
J'ai tout de même réussi à configurer les préférences d'iTerm, mais à la condition de supprimer le fichier ~/Library/iTerm.plist, et je dois passer par cette étape à chaque fois que je veux apporter une modification aux préférences, ce qui veut dire que je dois tout redéfinir.
D'autre part, le pavé numérique ne fonctionne toujours pas dans emacs, alors qu'il fonctionne avec le shell. Ça ne vient pas de mon ~/.emacs, puisque tout ça marche très bien dans l'application Terminal.app.
Dernière précision: je n'ai pas eu ces problèmes sous 10.3.9.
Je vais, à tout hasard, soumettre mon cas au développeur.

J'ai trouvé ceci dans les rapports de bug d'iTerm:


> Profile settings never remembered
> Hit Command-, to bring up preferences. Then choose Profiles.
> Change any setting, such as put transparency at 0% instead of 10%.
> Close the window, then click OK. Then repeat the process. Your
> ...


----------

